# Georgia / Kentucky (2021) ?



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

#1 Georgia and #11 Kentucky. Both undefeated at 6-0 between the hedges today.

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> #1 Georgia and #11 Kentucky. Both undefeated at 6-0 between the hedges today.
> 
> *GO DAWGS!*



And Kentucky should be Top 10 ahead of 5-1 OSU.


----------



## ddgarcia (Oct 16, 2021)

Dawgs GON chew some kitty butt!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)




----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

I would love to see the Dawgs get up fast with big plays.  I think UK's ab might give the Dawgs the same kind of trouble Bo Nix gave them.  Hunker down and rap up Dawgs.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Oct 16, 2021)

So..... who's starting at QB today?


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2021)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2021)

Defense needs to set the tone for this game


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> So..... who's starting at QB today?


Bennett


----------



## Boondocks (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs #1!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

D need to tighten up


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Come on Defense!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Hold em defense


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

There you go!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Good stop UGA!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Alright let's get the O on the field and put 7 on the Board!!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

8 men in the box and you run right into it?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Come on Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Darnell rumbling down the field.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Refs already missing calls.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Bennett not sharp at all.


----------



## bullgator (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Bennett not sharp at all.


Bench him!!!........


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Bennett not sharp at all.


AD Mitchell was wide open


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Awfull close to a backwards pass.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

D up Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Come on Defense


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> AD Mitchell was wide open


Early nerves.  He will settle down.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Jackson is great story of a guy working his tail off and earning a spot.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2021)

That belonged to Jackson


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Refs already missing calls.


Sit THEM out.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

They gave the UK guy an extra 2 yards.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Alright Dawgs stop em here


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

I have a feeling we may be seeing Ladd McConkey on punts here soon.


----------



## antharper (Oct 16, 2021)

Gonna have to air it out !


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Come on Dawgs! Let’s go!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Now he hit him


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2021)

antharper said:


> Gonna have to air it out !


Throw the bomb early!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Come on Dawgs get some 1st downs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Air it out to McConkey or Bowers


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Dawgs need to go put us up some points on the scoreboard this series.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2021)

Hit big 0 again 
Throw the dink & dunk all the way down the field


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Come on boys get a first down, keep the play alive and put points on the board!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Good grief! Dawgs flat.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Offense looks stale so far! 

Come on UGA!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Pinned them deep!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Holding!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

UGA defender got tackled.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

D up


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Good stop D!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Good Stop


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2021)

What a play by JD99
Amazing


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Now the Dawgs have to move the ball.  Wake up offense.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Now we starting to open it up


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Zeus ain’t all that. I’m sorry.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Ladd is so far ahead of where he should be on route running as a redshirt freshman.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Hit big 0 again
> Throw the dink & dunk all the way down the field


There ya go.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Zeus ain’t all that. I’m sorry.


I think he got hurt in a previous game and aint saying anything.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Go for it!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Incomplete pass


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Let’s go Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Bennett has got to get it out quicker.


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2021)

Somebody please pull Gary danielsons mic


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 16, 2021)

Kirby writing checks


----------



## Throwback (Oct 16, 2021)

Dang the dawgs can’t score in a whole quarter against Kentucky?


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Somebody please pull Gary danielsons mic



I 2nd that motion.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Would be nice if Dawgs scored a TD here.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

If Bennett's hurt I guess Beck is up next??


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Would be nice if Dawgs scored a TD here.



7 points feels like 21 with the Dawgs defense.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

I hate Hulu,  the TV is farther behind today than normal.  Ugh.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> If Bennett's hurt I guess Beck is up next??


TD Cook!!!!!  Yes Smart said Beck was QB2.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


I hope you ain't fooling me!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Throwback said:


> Dang the dawgs can’t score in a whole quarter against Kentucky?


Needed 1 more play


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Cook is fast!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

7-0 Finally


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2021)

Time to get things rolling.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 16, 2021)

Wow, no score in 1st Qtr with the battle of the Defenses, but UGA delivers 1st blood with 1st score of the game in 1st few seconds of 2nd Qtr.  Way to go Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I hate Hulu,  the TV is farther behind today than normal.  Ugh.



At least you ain't me.  I paused it for bathroom break and when I came back I forgot and wondered how you guys were 2 minutes ahead of me.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> At least you ain't me.  I paused it for bathroom break and when I came back I forgot and wondered how you guys were 2 minutes ahead of me.


Oh my, that would be bad!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> At least you ain't me.  I paused it for bathroom break and when I came back I forgot and wondered how you guys were 2 minutes ahead of me.


Beer will cause both of those issues ?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

UF goes down, Coach O is safe for the rest of this season.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 16, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> I hate Hulu,  the TV is farther behind today than normal.  Ugh.



Free antenna TV watching UGA game on live CBS 46 in metro Atlanta working fast & fine with no delays.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Let’s play some D Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

That big dawg just bit


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Wyatt, Davis and Carter is just not fair to have to face.  Why is UK running it wide against the speed of UGA.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Free antenna TV watching UGA game on live CBS 46 in metro Atlanta working fast & fine with no delays.


We have to pipe in sunshine where I live!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Good stop Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Time for another TD


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Alrighty Offense let's move the ball and put up 7 more!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Beer will cause both of those issues ?



I need some to flush a dang kidney stone out.  I might make a run during halftime.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Time for another TD


Another Dawgs’ TD!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2021)

I’m guessing:

Monken took a bit longer to figure out Stoops defense. But I think he has now.
Three plays on this possession and he torches them for a long one.


----------



## Raylander (Oct 16, 2021)

UK ain’t scared. This gonna be a game..

Need to roll the pocket in order to open things up..


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Gooooooooo Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Milton almost went for 6.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

GO you Hairy DAWGS. Run it all the way.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2021)

Ok
Yeah. I need a beer.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> I’m guessing:
> 
> Monken took a bit longer to figure out Stoops defense. But I think he has now.
> Three plays on this possession and he torches them for a long one.


I think it’s a little of nerves too. Hopefully we’ve settled down and start playing like the #1 team in the country.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Milton like to have been gone


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Ok
> Yeah. I need a beer.


Me too and I don't even drink


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Wooooooo hooooooo! Good run by Bennett!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

There we go.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Bennett delivering the mail to the outside


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


What???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

Cook is dancing all the way.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

Zeus!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Man!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Zeuuuuuuuuuuuuuuus! 14-0 good guys!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> What???


Nevermind your tv fast


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2021)

I could have driven my f150 thru that hole


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


Man you are killing me


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Cook is looking great this year.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Man you are killing me


But it’s a good killing, right?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> But it’s a good killing, right?


For sho!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2021)

I believe Kentucky gave all they had the first quarter. They look gassed


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> But it’s a good killing, right?


Be alright if I just knew you weren't messing with me


----------



## poohbear (Oct 16, 2021)

It’s a beautiful thing, proud to be a Dawg fan


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

D up Dawgs! Let’s Go!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Come on Defense!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

D up Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Dawgs ball fumble.  Shut up the stupid announcer.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Fuuuuuuuuumble Dawgs ball!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Fumble


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

looking..................


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

That’s a fumble!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Okay. No fumble. Let’s play some Junkyard D here!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 16, 2021)

Boys that defense is unreal. I would hate to line up against them for show


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

They are not calling any holding against UK.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Gimmicks and quick passes is all they can do.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Refs suck!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Calling pass interference on an overthrown ball.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

D up Dawgs! Eat!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

7 Walker was being held.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> They are not calling any holding against UK.


The refs can call holding on both teams on every play, in every game if they wanted to


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Crap! 14-7 Dawgs


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Dawgs 14- refs 7.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Lotta trickery.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

I’ve got more stress on me right now, than Dolly Parton’s bra straps!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2021)

Holding on the outside on most of their offensive plays.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I’ve got more stress on me right now, than Dolly Parton’s bra straps!




Thats a lot of stress bro!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Calling pass interference on an overthrown ball.


He had no chance to catch that ball...REFS SUX


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Come on Dawgs score before half


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 16, 2021)

Ouch!  1st points allowed in the 2nd Qtr by UGA this season.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Playing it safe


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Have the Dawgs thrown a pass past 10 yards?


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

We need a pick 6


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Come on Defense!!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 16, 2021)

Not sounding good with UK defense having Bennett running for his life.

Time for UGA's Big D pressure & force a turnover.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Eat big DAWG


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Kentucky has a great defense.  They are surely up and comers.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2021)

Dawgs may win this but Kentucky ain’t a bit scared.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Those early timeouts would have been nice now.  Kearis Jackson's head is not in the game and it's just about cost UGA dearly.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 16, 2021)

Halftime. Rednecks 14, Hillbillies 7


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

Whew. Go BIG D


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Halftime. Rednecks 14, Hillbillies 7


If that's what you wanna call us. GO DAWGS!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

By a good margin best team we've played all year.  Gotta bow up 2nd half


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Halftime. Rednecks 14, Hillbillies 7



TAMU 41- trailer trash 38.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

14-7 halftime,  now take control and win this thing!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> TAMU 41- trailer trash 38.


Oops them darn facts!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs!!! Kentucky hanging tough! Go Dawgs just keep winning!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> TAMU 41- trailer trash 38.


Says the biggest crybaby on the site. Should be whiners, crybabies, or complainers. Everything is a penalty and the refs always suck. It is ridiculous but, it's your site so cry on


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!!
> 
> 14-7 halftime,  now take control and win this thing!!!!



This is why I am worried about this game.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Says the biggest crybaby on the site. Should be whiners, crybabies, or complainers. Everything is a penalty and the refs always suck. It is ridiculous but, it's your site so cry on


Dang Felicia whine much????


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 16, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Oops them darn facts!!!!


And you're number 2 complainer. Goodness.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> And you're number 2 complainer. Goodness.


Poor Felicia


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Says the biggest crybaby on the site. Should be whiners, crybabies, or complainers. Everything is a penalty and the refs always suck. It is ridiculous but, it's your site so cry on



Ha ha ha, what are doing on a UGA UK thread anyways?  Looking for a new bandwagon since the mighty Bama lost.  Your the one starting the name calling, truth hurt doesn't it.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Ha ha ha, what are doing on a UGA UK thread anyways?  Looking for a new bandwagon since the mighty Bama lost.  Your the one starting the name calling, truth hurt doesn't it.


I can take some trash talking and I knew that you couldn't. Funny how I joke about rednecks and you're the first one to get his feelingshurt. Ha ha! Coincidence. Not at all


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Oct 16, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Poor Felicia


Gotta go find me a football forum where men act like men and talk football. Take it easy greasy


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

That half went about as good as it could have for UK and the Dawgs are still up.  Trick plays,  reverses, and some missed sacks or else it would be much worse than 14-7. Need Bennett to find Bowers, McConkey, and Washington, it seems like he forgot they are out there.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 16, 2021)

Come on Dawgs, score another TD!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Let's go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Gotta go find me a football forum where men act like men and talk football. Take it easy greasy



Is this Karening? There’s no Karening allowed in Dawg game threads is there??


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Is this Karening? There’s no Karening allowed in Dawg game threads is there??


Poor lil feller, he's just to high strung!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Is this Karening? There’s no Karening allowed in Dawg game threads is there??


It's the "in" Thang.  First planking, next dabbing, now it's Karening?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Is this Karening? There’s no Karening allowed in Dawg game threads is there??


Maybe he is trying to cancel the sports forum?????


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Gotta go find me a football forum where men act like men and talk football. Take it easy greasy



You're the one threatening to leave and whining after I responded in kind to you.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> TAMU 41- trailer trash 38.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Dawgs get the ball start of the half. We need to put together a nice, convincing TD drive here. Then play some Junkyard D.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Gotta go find me a football forum where men act like men and talk football. Take it easy greasy


From his join date he is still just a "PUP"


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 16, 2021)

This is what a walk on scout team QB looks like against a good defense and a well coached defense.  We lose by 14 to Bama and in the first round of the playoff to anyone with a pulse with Bennett under center.....


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dawgs get the ball start of the half. We need to put together a nice, convincing TD drive here. Then play some Junkyard D.



Yes sir, the longer they let UK in it the more dangerous they become.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Come on Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Let's go Dawgs offense!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Why we only run between the guards?


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

I know they want to run the ball, but UK is daring them to throw it with 7-8 in the box.  Bowers gone!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Dang it!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

Carp.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

There went those points. 59 yrds taken back.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Dang holding takes a TD off the board!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Dagnabbit


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Stupid penalty there, that guy was not going to make the play.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2021)

See there, the refs are awake.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

I typed dang it but said something totally different!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> See there, the refs are awake.


GIT!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> See there, the refs are awake.


Bad call ....... I am sure BamaGeorgialine was waiting on that from me!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

That hurt. but here we go McConkey!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

McConkey almost gone.  dang he's quick.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> McConkey almost gone.  dang he's quick.


Yes he is.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

TD!! Bowers!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS I think


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2021)

That was a great throw!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Daaaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs! 21-7 us


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

TD Bowers


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> This is what a walk on scout team QB looks like against a good defense and a well coached defense.  We lose by 14 to Bama and in the first round of the playoff to anyone with a pulse with Bennett under center.....



Yeah, and???????


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

And I just had a bad gateway 502 error!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> That was a great throw!


And a great catch!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> That was a great throw!


Scout team QB did it to, according to gitmodawg


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> And I just had a bad gateway 502 error!


Me too.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Yeah, and???????


Man you need to just get the bleep on..... Leave.... Go..... Somewhere else.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Yes he is.



It was an awesome sight watching him in high-school.  They played a team from Savannah in the state playoffs in the final 8 and the other guys were used to South Georgia speed, but it took them an entire half to figure him out.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too.



Me three.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

Touchdown. Refs are


----------



## Raylander (Oct 16, 2021)

GTMODawg said:


> This is what a walk on scout team QB looks like against a good defense and a well coached defense.  We lose by 14 to Bama and in the first round of the playoff to anyone with a pulse with Bennett under center.....



Kid looks pretty good don’t he?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Man you need to just get the bleep on..... Leave.... Go..... Somewhere else.


When quotes go bad!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Gitmo is like a flip flopping bipolar . Sing stetsons praises 1 day, bad mouth him the next.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> And I just had a bad gateway 502 error!





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Me too.





greendawg said:


> Me three.



I’m on it. Won’t get fixed today but I’m on it.?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Raylander said:


> Kid looks pretty good don’t he?




Go easy on gitmodawg he is a little high strung!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Man you need to just get the bleep on..... Leave.... Go..... Somewhere else.


OH yeah not elfiii for sure.  It was the Karen he quoted


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

If Bennett had Daniels ability to read defenses and get rid of the ball, he would be unstoppable.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Gitmo is like a flip flopping bipolar . Sing stetsons praises 1 day, bad mouth him the next.



Yep. I wish he would just pick a side and stick with it.?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> OH yeah not elfiii for sure.  It was the Karen he quoted


I know!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

We need some D now.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Incomplete pass.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 16, 2021)

Let's go again, Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

elfiii said:


> We need some D now.



You got it bud.  I hope UK doesn't cross the 50 again this game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

I want to see Bennett run it more this series.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Incomplete pass.


Dude has to catch that. But I'll say thanks to him


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Come on Dawgs put 7 more on the board!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Zeuuuuuuussssssss


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

Here we go GEORGIA here we go!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

Zeus!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Zeus has the heart of a champion


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2021)

Need to score more


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Fitz gets the ball.  He deserves that.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

The Dawgs offensive line is getting better as the game goes on.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> The Dawgs offensive line is getting better as the game goes on.



Then they whiff on about 3 blocks.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

Just win GAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

24-7 Dawgs after settling for a field goal. But I still feel like we’re down for some reason.

GO Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

Not a bad drive by the walk on QB. Who knew he had it in him??


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

When good play calling goes bad ?


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Pods!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

elfiii said:


> Not a bad drive by the walk on QB. Who knew he had it in him??


Gitmo did.... No he didn't..... Yes he did.... No he didn't


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Just win GAWGS!


I forgive you. You just got a little too excited. It happens!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> Gitmo did.... No he didn't..... Yes he did.... No he didn't


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2021)

I need a UGA defensive score 
Lanning has seen Levis throw to his left on an out route maybe 10–12 times. He’s about to adjust that and put an extra db in and it’s a pick six. 
Thats my opinion 
That and $2.69 gets a happy meal


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

*Defense! Defense! Defense!*


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2021)

Y’all got this, somebody unplug Kirby’s cord before he gets creative.
Lookin good…


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Walker just decleated their QB.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Y’all got this, somebody unplug Kirby’s cord before he gets creative.
> Lookin good…



It ain’t over til it’s over!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2021)

Imma say it.

Junkyard Dawgs Defense right here folks .

Lofty title but it’s facts

JUNKYARD DAWGS


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> I need a UGA defensive score
> Lanning has seen Levis throw to his left on an out route maybe 10–12 times. He’s about to adjust that and put an extra db in and it’s a pick six.
> Thats my opinion
> That and $2.69 gets a happy meal



Not only that, if that extra DB gives the line one second they will sack Levis.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Kentucky got away with a hold there. My God!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Kentucky got away with a hold there. My God!


Easy BamaGeorgialine will be on here calling you a johngreencooperdawg!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

John Cooper said:


> Easy BamaGeorgialine will be on here calling you a johngreencooperdawg!


I know it sounds like I’m crying, but those obvious blown calls tick me off.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

D up Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Kamara is a bad dude but he's good for a shank or 2


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

DB's look lost right now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Hunker down you guys! Hunker down!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Dawgs need a big sack.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Defense!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Why can the defense not figure out the pass to the left?


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Defense!



Uk is making it look too easy right now.  Any score and UK is with 2 scores.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Man, we need to hold these guys to a FG. D up Dawgs! Hunker down!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2021)

Defense looks a step slow physically and mentally


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Why can the defense not figure out the pass to the left?



Dean read it that time.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

Dean!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Eat Big Dawg! Eat!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Why didn’t we take the penalty?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Defense looks a step slow physically and mentally


They picked it up


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Never mind! We blocked it!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Why didn’t we take the penalty?


Cause of that!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

I knew that was going to happen.


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

trad bow said:


> Defense looks a step slow physically and mentally



They have been just a step slow on several plays.  Still up 17 points not playing their best, I'll take that.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Blocked


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2021)

Junkyard Dawgs man.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Daaaaaaawgs! Great stop by the D! Heck, yes, baby!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

We need a score


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

I love me a blocked kick play. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> We need a score


Or 2!!!!


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> They have been just a step slow on several plays.  Still up 17 points not playing their best, I'll take that.



Go somewhere and flush your kidney stones .
then go to bed.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

H22 called it before it happened. He said, we need to block this one.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

elfiii said:


> I knew that was going to happen.


Me too! That’s why I’m nervous as a cat around a rocking chair right now!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

I love Jordan Davis's hair.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 16, 2021)

Go Dawgs love to see em scrap for every point and block point


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I love Jordan Davis's hair.


I love anybodys hair. Mine is having a race. Front and back racing to the middle


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

The Kentucky defender with the cramps is from my town.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Come on Score


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Come on Dawgs need to keep scoring here and stay sharp on offense.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

I want a looooooong scoring Dawg drive here! Let’s Go Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Gary Danielson begs for every call against Georgia.  Earlier he wanted that Bowers TD taken off because Bowers didn't celebrate enough, with no video evidence to show a bobble of the ball.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Dang. He looks short of the 1st down.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Good grief.....


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Zeus was on the defender and he crossed the line to gain.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Anybody else get tired of listening to Gene Steratore too?


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Dang. He looks short of the 1st down.


 It was close but I think he got there.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Gary Danielson begs for every call against Georgia.  Earlier he wanted that Bowers TD taken off because Bowers didn't celebrate enough, with no video evidence to show a bobble of the ball.


Steratore as well.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Boweeeeeeeers!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2021)

I’m tired of the whole cbs crew


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Brook bowers ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Cooooooooooooook!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2021)

Cook!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

CBS idiots. Brook bowers, Luke Mcconkey.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> TD DAAAAAAAAAAWGS


Dang


----------



## Raylander (Oct 16, 2021)

Scout team QB putting on a show


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

TD Dawgs!! Bowers is a special talent.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

TD


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

The Mailman delivers Special D.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 16, 2021)

I think I feel their will breaking now


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

Ok I just saw it TD Bowers


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2021)

Bowers and McConkey were both open. wow.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

30-7 Daaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2021)

Xpoint? Please


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Dawgs gotta get a kicker! This one has went in the toilet this year.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 16, 2021)

I can do without the gun fingers, Stetson!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

poohbear said:


> I think I feel their will breaking now



Yep. Their blocked kick and this score moves old Mo our way. It’s like a steamroller now.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

I just saw Ringo’s mom in the stands with shoulder pads on. You guys see her? That was cool to see! Bless her heart!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

Dadgum. Bring HOT ROD back. Pitiful


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Defense!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> Bowers and McConkey were both open. wow.



I hope he finds McConkey next time.  He deserves another TD.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 16, 2021)

elfiii said:


> The Mailman delivers Special D.


JT might have a hard time getting job back now unless we pull a Bama on them in the championship game


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dadgum. Bring HOT ROD back. Pitiful



I'm afraid Pod may cost the Dawgs in a close game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Eat Big Dawg! Eeeeeeeeeeeat!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

UK's qb is the real deal.  He has size and arm strength and a super quick release.


----------



## James12 (Oct 16, 2021)

UGA has one more thing to take from AL now - how to conduct and contain themselves after plays.  Outside of that they’re clearly headed for the title.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

D up Dawgs!


----------



## bullgator (Oct 16, 2021)

Vegas was spot on for this game.


----------



## poohbear (Oct 16, 2021)

Man I would love to see em hold em to the 7 points


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

The are going to let UK score again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Stop them Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Dan Jackson was getting held.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Sacked!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Ringo withe the big sack!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Ringo playing hard


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Come on defense hold them here.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

D up Dawgs!!!!!! Hold em!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Stop them, Dawgs! Eat!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 16, 2021)

I smell Victory and ain’t it Sweet!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2021)

I’m pulling for the defense to hold


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I just saw Ringo’s mom in the stands with shoulder pads on. You guys see her? That was cool to see! Bless her heart!



I thought that was her. Yes sir! She’s a warrior! 

For those  who don’t know, she’s been fighting cancer.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

We’re going to stop this drive and that’s the game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Defens!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Dawgs need to put a stop to this mess right now. D up, Dawgs! Let’s Go!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Stoops needs to let the clock run out before the Dawgs knock more of his players out for next week.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2021)

This one is over but hope the defense finishes


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

I'll say it again.  Kentucky is a good team. Up and coming for sure!   Wish them the best from here on out


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Defense!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> I'll say it again.  Kentucky is a good team. Up and coming for sure!   Wish them the best from here on out


I don’t in case we stump our toes.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Gary said we'll be playing Kentucky.next week


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Dawgs ball!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

Game.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Stoops wants that td.  Called a TO


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

*DEFENSE! DEFENSE! DEFENSE!*


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Levis lost the ball and UGa got it, why did they not give the ball to UGA?  Why is Gary and Gene not reviewing the play lobbying to give the UGA the ball?


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2021)

Time out with three seconds left? Karma doesn’t forget


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Oh, well. They scored. Good for them, I guess.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

Crap


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

They have to get 2 unsportsmanlike penalties you idiot Danielson.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2021)

Nothin but style!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

My goodness.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 16, 2021)

Just let it end


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Dawgs win! Dawgs win! Daaaaaaaaaaawgs!

*Final 30-13*


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2021)

Should be ejected from the next game!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Don't matter we WON!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2021)

Solid win, congrats DAWGs


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

Finally.


----------



## Paymaster (Oct 16, 2021)

Done


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

How ‘bout them Dawgs! 7-0 and running the show! Woooooooooo hoooooo!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

Bring on the Gators.


----------



## antharper (Oct 16, 2021)

Dawgs win again ! Now time to watch Al get beat again ! ?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 16, 2021)

GAME! I won the bet this week with H22.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 16, 2021)

KY got heart for sure!!!!!

Good game Dawgs!!!!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

I think UK is a legit top 10 team.


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 16, 2021)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 16, 2021)

Boom Shakalaka!!! Go 7-0 Dawgs!!!


----------



## poohbear (Oct 16, 2021)

I don’t think them stinking swamp lizards have a prayer.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Nothin but style!





Ruger#3 said:


> Should be ejected from the next game!



Channeling you inner Gary Danielson.


----------



## elfiii (Oct 16, 2021)

poohbear said:


> I don’t think them stinking swamp lizards have a prayer.



A pair of nice alligator cowboy boots would be great.?


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Kentucky’s o line held up a lot better than I thought they would today. Don’t let the naysayers say otherwise, Dawgs beat a good team today. Proud of my Dawgs!

Keep it going Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Goobers lose! Dawgs win! Man, I’m gonna sleep good tonight!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 16, 2021)

Now it’s time for this Dawg to eat! Eat, Britches! Eeeeeeeeeat!


----------



## mark-7mag (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> I think UK is a legit top 10 team.


They’re  the best team we’ve played so far


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Now UGA gets a week to get healthy.  Washington is good to go, Pickens may be cleared, Daniels gets to rest and will be 100% or close.  Arian Smith, Rosemy-Jacksaint,  and maybe even Blaylock will be back in 2 weeks and so should McInltosh.  Salyer should be close to 100% and the Dawgs could get Chris Smith and Ameer Speed in a dire need position at DB.


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 16, 2021)

Rolling into next week like you are 7-0!


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Should be ejected from the next game!



Kirby is going to handle it by not letting him play next week vs Bye University.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2021)

greendawg said:


> Kirby is going to handle it by not letting him play next week vs Bye University.



Kirby didn’t do spit or show displeasure. Keep on thuggin.


----------



## GTMODawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Good win for the Dawgs but Stoops just guaranteed a bunch of big blow out losses for the Cats going forward by calling a timeout with 3 seconds left in the game.  Classless big 12 football is no way to conduct ones self in decent society.  Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Kirby didn’t do spit or show displeasure. Keep on thuggin.


Remember when ya boys wanted to fight the head coach in 2017?  ?. No punishment was dished out


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Kirby didn’t do spit or show displeasure. Keep on thuggin.



He didn't hit a teammate or assault a coach mid-game, so he's good to go.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Uhhhhh..... Burn.... Touche....


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2021)

And what did the coaches do they ripped him, not Daddy holding his head like a 5 year old, pathetic


----------



## greendawg (Oct 16, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> And what did the coaches do they ripped him, not Daddy holding his head like a 5 year old, pathetic



They sent him off the team after the game, after he helped Bama get the national title.  It's pretty easy to make a player leave your team after he helped you win the title game.  I remember watching the game and thinking that guy is done right then, because Saban does not put with that stuff, yet just a couple of minutes later he was back out there and made a big play and tackled Mecole Hardman on a kickoff.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> And what did the coaches do they ripped him, not Daddy holding his head like a 5 year old, pathetic


You got pathetic right ?. Dude did a slap boxing move on another guy with a helmet on. Open hand.... No fist.  And no head coach in the land is gonna dang thing about that.  Not st nick.... Not Kirby.... Nobody. If the refs don't do anything, the coaches dang sure ain't. What are you so butt hurt about?  We're dealing with inner city fatherless boys here for the most part


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Oct 16, 2021)

After 7-games, 1st time UGA allowed a 1st Half touchdown.

Congrats to UGA on a good win against a tough undefeated team. 

Time to go get another win over Florida Gators (lost to LSU this week) next week.


----------



## stonecreek (Oct 16, 2021)

mark-7mag said:


> They’re  the best team we’ve played so far


My humble opinion Kentucky is the 3rd best team in the SEC.


----------



## antharper (Oct 16, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Kirby didn’t do spit or show displeasure. Keep on thuggin.


Just win !


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 16, 2021)

antharper said:


> Just win !



Yep no class, just keep on thuggin.


----------



## antharper (Oct 16, 2021)

mizzippi jb said:


> You got pathetic right ?. Dude did a slap boxing move on another guy with a helmet on. Open hand.... No fist.  And no head coach in the land is gonna dang thing about that.  Not st nick.... Not Kirby.... Nobody. If the refs don't do anything, the coaches dang sure ain't. What are you so butt hurt about?  We're dealing with inner city fatherless boys here for the most part


Did you watch Alabama last weekend ?


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 16, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yep no class, just keep on thuggin.


And keep ignoring the "elephant" in the room  cause the Bammers live the thug life just as much as anybody else


----------



## toolmkr20 (Oct 16, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Yep no class, just keep on thuggin.



Wow, the guy got a little excited and ran out on the field with 4 seconds left thinking the play was over. Was it stupid, yes. Chill out man you act like the guy came and stole your man purse or something.


----------



## MCBUCK (Oct 16, 2021)

toolmkr20 said:


> Wow, the guy got a little excited and ran out on the field with 4 seconds left thinking the play was over. Was it stupid, yes. Chill out man you act like the guy came and stole your man purse or something.



In Tuscaloosa, it’s called a “European man bag.”
or so I have been told


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 17, 2021)

MCBUCK said:


> In Tuscaloosa, it’s called a “European man bag.”
> or so I have been told


Correction... In t town it's called a "Bakker and Meth satchel"


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2021)

Bump for all the haters! Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2021)

Haters gonna hate. Let em hate. I'm just glad to be a CLASSY Georgia Bulldawg.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 17, 2021)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Haters gonna hate. Let em hate. I'm just glad to be a CLASSY Georgia Bulldawg.



Y’all looked real classy pfttt


----------



## greendawg (Oct 17, 2021)

Seriously though, Jalen Carter has got to think right there and just not do it.  He is too important to be out vs Florida.  Reminds me of Pickens and his antics, except he didn't throw a punch then the other guy into a wall.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Y’all looked real classy pfttt


Some serious butt hurt you got going on..


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 17, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Some serious butt hurt you got going on..


I'd say.  He must not watch the Paul Finebaum show. 9 times out of 10 Paul has no comment on the Alabama fans calling in and yelling cuss words at the top of their lungs. He just shakes his head and laughs. No comment needed. Real classy Alabama.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2021)

We just keep winning!


----------



## Ruger#3 (Oct 17, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> Some serious butt hurt you got going on..



Not butt hurt at all. The moron couldn’t have hurt the helmeted players. It’s the coaches and fans reaction. Rip him for bringing a penalty on the team. No, Kirby holds his whittle face and coddles while the homers makes excuses. Not to worry as long as UT is around mutt homers aren’t even close.


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Not butt hurt at all. The moron couldn’t have hurt the helmeted players. It’s the coaches and fans reaction. Rip him for bringing a penalty on the team. No, Kirby holds his whittle face and coddles while the homers makes excuses. Not to worry as long as UT is around mutt homers aren’t even close.




Kirby doesn’t coddle anyone. That’s just funny to hear.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 17, 2021)

Good lord I guess you missed him getting ripped  y an assistant right after it happened.  Not even worth trying to find a video.  He already got ripped. No need to rip again. You do seem to be a little hurt of the butt.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2021)

Ruger#3 said:


> Not butt hurt at all. The moron couldn’t have hurt the helmeted players. It’s the coaches and fans reaction. Rip him for bringing a penalty on the team. No, Kirby holds his whittle face and coddles while the homers makes excuses. Not to worry as long as UT is around mutt homers aren’t even close.


^not butt hurt at all^  


Funny, you forget who taught Kirby. The all mighty Saban. King of "We'll handle it in house".  A Bammer calling ANYONE classless except a Vol is like watching Throwback run around yelling "Dawgs suck".


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2021)

We just keep winning!????


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> We just keep winning!????


That's why people are so butt hurt..


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 17, 2021)

I hope Pittman takes it easy on Bama! Oh wait the Dawgs demoralized them and they have self destructed since. Should be a Bama win….


----------



## Browning Slayer (Oct 17, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I hope Pittman takes it easy on Bama! Oh wait the Dawgs demoralized them and they have self destructed since. Should be a Bama win….


Vols will beat them.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Oct 17, 2021)

I just heard Iowa got the number 2 beat it out of them.


----------



## bluedog71 (Nov 5, 2022)

Let’s go Dawgs… secure the football, burn clock and let’s score one more!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Nov 5, 2022)

Vols Sus!  Dats all folks!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

No counter plays!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 5, 2022)

And no reverses!


----------

